# immigration information



## jubz (Jan 14, 2018)

hi 
i am living in ireland as asylam seeker.im from burma. i have been married to my portuguese girlfriend a years ago but she got job in lisbon recently and moved to lisbon.
now i want to join with her in portugal.
what do i need to do?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I suggest you contact the portuguese embassy in Dublin who can give you correct information


----------



## jubz (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi thanks for information. I called them so many times and email them but no reply. Also I went to embassy but unable to meet?
Can you suggest me any Portuguess English speaking solicitor ?
Thanks


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Look for the 'reunification of family rules' on the SEF website at sef.pt


----------



## Raquelstm (Jan 26, 2017)

hi, have you found the information you were looking for?. I am a lawyer here in Portugal let me know how I can assist.


----------



## jubz (Jan 14, 2018)

Raquelstm said:


> hi, have you found the information you were looking for?. I am a lawyer here in Portugal let me know how I can assist.


Unfortunately not. It's very hard to get information from Portuguese embassy in Dublin. 
I would be happy if you can help me 
My mail is >SNIP<
Thanks


----------



## Raquelstm (Jan 26, 2017)

jubz said:


> Unfortunately not. It's very hard to get information from Portuguese embassy in Dublin.
> I would be happy if you can help me
> My mail is >SNIP<
> Thanks


Hi, I have tried to PM you and said it is deactivated to received PM, try activate so I can send my email to you. I will be happy to help you with all your process to immigrate to Portugal. 

Regards,


----------

